# Lock keeper's cottage, Stenwith, Lincs, December 2015



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2016)

Try to find something new to do rather than do revisits let alone re-re-visits but was in the area with my camera. Wasn't going to bother at first but then what struck me was home different this place looks in winter. In spring and summer trees hide the house from view of the canal tow-path and dense brambles make the out-buildings a challenge to get to. Not so in winter so I had a another look round. The history has been done before but it's here in its full glory on one of my two previous reports:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/rural-sites/29746-lock-keepers-cottage-stenwith-near-grantham-september-2014-a.html?highlight=stenwith

The first thing that greets you is the lock itself:


img3301 by HughieDW, on Flickr

As you get near the cottage can be made out through the trees:


img3302 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It hasn't changed so much over the last year or so:


img3304 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Mainly due to the roof being in tact:


img3305 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...although the local yobs have smashed every single window:


img3306 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The dining room still looks cosy:


img3307 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the kitchen range is still there:


img3308 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But as previously reported someone has pulled the sink off the wall:


img3309 by HughieDW, on Flickr

No one has nicked the tin!


img3328 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Or the up-stairs fireplace:


img3331 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The bed's still there:


img3332 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Love the black and red tiled flooring downstairs:


img3333 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some crap graff has appeared in the living room:


img3335 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But this is just bizarre:


img3334 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Next door is a wood-burning stove:


img3310 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...in the out-house to the left:


img3311 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3324 by HughieDW, on Flickr

So then on to the extensive sheds and out-buildings:


img3312 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3313 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This looks like on old car's gear nob:


img3317 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some old draws:


img3318 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And old fridge:


img3319 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And some old 30mm shell boxes!


img3322 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Yet another shed:


img3323 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This one's full of fire wood:


img3325 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And an old caravan:


img3327 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK - hope you enjoyed seeing that old friend. Thanks for looking....


----------



## Rubex (Jan 3, 2016)

Great photos and report HughieD! I liked that black and red flooring too  there was a little cat hanging around when I visited. He was so friendly and followed me back halfway along on the track by the river


----------



## smallbunt (Jan 3, 2016)

great stuff , the wood burning stove would have been used for wash day and a stew could be made in it too as did in my grans house


----------



## smiler (Jan 3, 2016)

Always enjoy seeing reports and pics from this site, it was inevitable the brain dead would find it, Nice One Hughie, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2016)

Suppose it had to happen some dick head spraying the walls!! Still an excellent report and photos.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nicely captured Hughie.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nicely done, I think this is the first post from here to show the outbuildings in detail.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 3, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Nicely done, I think this is the first post from here to show the outbuildings in detail.



Cheers mate. A lot easier to get at them in winter. Just concentrated on the ones to the LHS of the house this time. There are also a number of out-buildings to the right too.


----------

